# Thinking about a Volkswagen Rabbit PickUp conversion



## Ecks51 (May 15, 2008)

I've got an '81 Rabbit Pickup I've been trying to figure out what to do with, and I think I've settled on doing an EV conversion.


Your skill level with auto mechanics and fabrication?
I've been working on vehicles for a few years (about 7 actually). I took metal shop for two years in HS, and I'm currently a CAD drafter (what I don't have I can design and have it made).
The range you are hoping to get?
60+ My daily commute is 12 miles RT, but running errands can quickly add up.
What level of performance you are hoping to get?
Good city performance, and Highway speeds
How much money you are willing to put into your project?
What it takes. This doesn't have to be done tomorrow, so I can spread the funding out.
What parts you've already considered, if any?
ElectroAutomotive VoltsRabbit Kit, but it's DC and I'd like AC.
I'd also like to convert the Pickup to Direct RWD by using a donor rear axle from a smaller truck (Courier or similar), a mid-mounted motor, and a shortened driveshaft. Mid-mounting might not work out because of the limited space, but I won't know until I start looking at parts.

I'm very new to EV conversion ideas, and any & all suggestions will be considered.

Thanks in advance for suggestions, comments, and advice.


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Ecks51 said:


> I've got an '81 Rabbit Pickup I've been trying to figure out what to do with, and I think I've settled on doing an EV conversion.
> 
> 
> The range you are hoping to get?
> ...


Hi,

ElectroAutomotive sells an AC Kit also.

I would skip the conversion to RWD. A lot of extra work and money and what do you expect to gain?

Check the Rabbit PU's on the EV Album. Here's one that should give you some ideas:
http://www.evalbum.com/921

Mitch


----------



## Ecks51 (May 15, 2008)

MitchJi said:


> ElectroAutomotive sells an AC Kit also.


I looked at their AC kits last night, and it does seem one might work for what I'm planning. Thanks.



MitchJi said:


> I would skip the conversion to RWD. A lot of extra work and money and what do you expect to gain?


It'd be unique, and it's not a lot more work. The Rabbit Pickup already has a free spinning, trailer-like rear axle, modifying spring and shock mounts on an existing powered axle isn't that much work. Axles can be found easily enough at salvage yards. I just have to research to find one that will fit closely, and get it shortened or what not.

The difficult part is figuring out if mid-mounting the motor will work. The EA AC kit includes a motor that's 15.55" long, and I'm not sure, yet, if it will fit between the cab and rear axle with enough room for a short driveshaft. If not I can mount it up front and use a longer driveshaft. The MR configuration would just save a little weight by using a shorter driveshaft.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Being your first conversion you should really think of using the kit which would be the easy way and it will give you the basics for building one. If after you build it with the kit and you really like it you could then build another like you are thinking. I think you may get into trouble trying to fabricate some of what you are talking about and the AC system is more expensive. I'd be careful about putting on a real rear axle on that VW truck. The vehicle was designed to be front wheel drive and not rear wheel. It could throw off the front/rear balance. Can you actually mount a differential safely in the rear and have the frame handle the torque? It was designed for front drive. Put to much twist torque on that and you may just twist up your frame. Just something to check out. Don't assume you can. And just because you can mount it does not mean it can handle the twisting torque.

My opinion would be stick with front drive and use the kit for your first conversion. It will be faster and you will have a proven EV when you are done. You may not have the range you stated you'd like but you should have enough to make your round trip with a little extra. Remember you will need to learn to plan your trips with your EV. You will not be jumping in and going with out some fore thought about your destination and return mileage and you will be thinking about your speed. From what I have heard there is bit of change you will be making. 

Good luck on your choice and best of all have fun. 
I am still building mine and have taken a ride in three EV's so far and can say I love them. 

Pete : )


----------



## Ecks51 (May 15, 2008)

Range and performance are my primary agenda right now. If I cannot figure out a way to get 60 miles on a charge and go 65+ mph, the project will be abandoned.

The EA AC Light Vehicle Manual Transmission Kit looks like the best solution as it would eliminate unnecessary parts (it'd give me an easy out if I have to install FWD). EA says the kit is for 144V, so that's what I'll shoot for. Even if I don't purchase the kit I'll look to it as a model of what I'll need.

Since this is my first build, I'll probably start looking for used components once I'm certain this will work.

The RWD configuration will be figured out once those two criteria are met.


----------



## thwagmostar (Dec 31, 2007)

I use a Rabbit Pickup conversion as my daily driver. I purchased it from Francis Howard (see link). It's the not the one picture but the other conversion he mentions. I've since upgraded every component of the conversion with parts that I will be transferring to a drag car conversion. They are quite a bit overboard for this truck, but at least I'm learning. Here are the basic pieces:

138v DC (23 6V Trojan T-145s, 19 in bed and 4 under hood)
FB1-4001a straight to 5sp tranny
IOTA DLS-55
Zilla 2K (BA=600, LBV=115, LBI=120 and never let the light more than blip)
Goodyear Integrity tires at 40psi
The display on my Link 10 stopped working (and I didn't want to send it back in for the FOURTH time) prior to the motor upgrade from a 7.2" Prestolite and going from 120V to 138V, but before that I would would use about 7kWh to going the 23 miles to work at around 60mph on freeway. I am now able to cruise comfortably holding about 65mph at 180A. This should come out to around 385Wh/mile on the freeway. With the smaller motor I would use about 7kWh, or around 304Wh/mile total trip. I realize I'm flying a little blind without the watt meter working, but I refuse to pay more cash one one... I'm writing something to read straight from the Zilla instead.

I luckily charge up in the parking garage at work, so my batteries are happy. I'd be pretty close to 80% or more discharged if I tried to do the round trip (46 miles). Driving 35mph would get me further, but I really don't want to spend that much time on the road.

Getting 60+ miles wouldn't be that hard, but in this truck and using flooded, you're probably going to need to replace batteries more often than you'd like. I'm hoping to get 5+ years out of mine, which seems reasonable from the research I've done.

Mid engine would be tough and probably not to your advantage. Battery placement is something to consider... you'll be losing space under the bed.

Let me know if you're near Los Angeles and I'll take you out for a spin.

-Scott


----------



## Ecks51 (May 15, 2008)

Scott, Thanks for the offer. I don't get to LA often, but next time I do I'll PM you before hand to see if that offer is still good. 

The MR configuration isn't something I'm really worried about; FR is fine with me. Looking around I found that Gen 1 RX7s had a solid rear axle, the bolt pattern is either 4x110 or 4x114.3 (depending on which trim level the axle comes from [The Rabbit is 4x100]) Rear track of 55.1" (the Rabbit's is 54.5"). That looks like a good axle to start planning off of.


----------

